# Milking stands



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can rate the milking stands avalible for purchase. I keep telling myself that I should just build one but I really need the portability of the metal/foldable ones. I would be using it for my packers and trimming hoofs. How sturdy are they with a full grown 250lb goat on them? It seems like they would dance off the edges. I have seen some where you can get side rails for them also. Any recomendations would be great.


----------



## Lightfoot Packgoats (Dec 12, 2008)

Rachel;

The metal ones I've seen were custum made by an old man with a welder,they could hold the big boys just fine.

They don't usually dance off the edge more than once, that is why a stanchion works well, they know the edge is there and have less dancing room.

My "stanchion" is an old kids picnic table and too short for the big boys. I also have an old wooden one, I could never put the big boy's heads through to the feeder, but had to tie them to the top. Pie solved that problem by ripping the head peice off once. Now I don't use it.

I need a metal one too.

Make sure it is long enough, just measure your goat's length and add for the head peice and feeder. No matter who makes it for you I think they can make it longer if you really need it, but you might not. You might need the head peice to be taller though as they are usually made for does, not big boys.

Charlie Goggin
Lightfoot Packgoats


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a good idea to attach them to a bolt or something if theya re light enough for a goat to tip. I had a doe step oof the edge, with her head caught in the head catch, and go running across the pasture with the whole stand beating her about the head and ankles.

My big stand won't tip with a full size goat attached to it but this was a smaller portable one and it flew.


----------

